# Girlfriend totals my BMW



## da_donkey (Nov 3, 2007)

My girlfriend took off in my car after a fight last night, i didnt even know she had my car she was drunk. 

She wrapped it around a power pole.

She walked away with cuts and bruises.


----------



## hazzard (Nov 3, 2007)

oops lucky to be alive!


----------



## Dan19 (Nov 3, 2007)

thats still drivable donk


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 3, 2007)

HOLY CRAP ! :shock:


----------



## Splitmore (Nov 3, 2007)

At least she didn't wipe out anoyone else. Without sounding too cold I've got no sympathy for drunk drivers that write themselves off. Looks like one very expensive lesson for her, insurance companies have a field day with idiots like that


----------



## rockman (Nov 3, 2007)

It sucks to be YOU !
HA HA HA


----------



## coxy (Nov 3, 2007)

ooohh!!
Abit of cut and polish and she'll be as good as new.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 3, 2007)

donk if u need a number my dad can fix it...lol
he owns a car shop but umm yeh


----------



## beesagtig (Nov 3, 2007)

Unlucky mate, Bit of spit polish and it'll be as good as new though! 

lol


----------



## Miss B (Nov 3, 2007)

That'll buff right out.


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Thats bad news donk, Its a write off for sure!!! (needs re-shelling) glad to hear shes ok & no-one else was injured, cars can be replaced, people cant! Are the laws the same there as here ? meaning...if she took the car without your permision then its classed as theft......if you say you knew youll get prosecuted too!!
Unfortunatley im with splitmore....no sympathy for drink drivers


----------



## dragons75 (Nov 3, 2007)

well She showed you never argue with a drunk women we just cant win


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 3, 2007)

She can count herself lucky it was a BMW she was driving!

Chin up Donk, it'll sort itself out. 

All the best.

Rob


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 3, 2007)

One very Very Lucky girl...Being Driver Side impact she could have been knocked out, or incurred a head injury....


----------



## Trouble (Nov 3, 2007)

Of course you would kno Surfcop24 lol
Oh well at least shes safe


----------



## bitey (Nov 3, 2007)

oh dear.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 3, 2007)

damn dude that sucks


----------



## Trouble (Nov 3, 2007)

holly crap RevDaniel
Thats pretty deap


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 3, 2007)

thats sad to hear rev daniel,but happy also that you are here and love reptiles and have a family
i have a young friend who had a massive head trauma injury also,
he was only 20 i would visit him in the many months he spent in the brain injury unit.
thats a tough place to be in,learnin to walk talk eat etc.
but he made it out as you have and has made a very good recovery
although he will always be affected 
but you made it through too although you will carry probs with you
it makes you look differently at life see and apreciate things things other people dont


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 3, 2007)

Gee donk, thats a big prang! 
lucky shes ok, hope u were insured


----------



## Auzlizardking (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to here that Pat - hope your life gets better soon.

Isn't funny how some of you like to treat RevDan as a fool or idiot when most of you never really get to know him and understand him and what is really going on in other peoples lifes - some of you are all to quick to jump on someones back because you feel it's ok to run others down. maybe stop and think before you put your 2c in. Ok I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey.. I love the way a really funny thread about a crashed BMW turns into a morbid fest for... Weeeeeee


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn Donk, that is bad (to state the bleedingly obvious).


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't see how this was a funny thread.
I'm glad she is alive, as well as all the people that were out on the road with her.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 3, 2007)

Geez Donk... sorry about your car dude!! Just thank your lucky stars you weren't in the car with her, and no one else was hurt!!! I hope your insurance covers it for you mate.

I have no tolerance for drunk drivers either.. I have lost 2 family members because of idiot, selfish, drunks on the road. Maybe this will teach your girlfriend a huge lesson... I hope!!!

RevDaniel.... sorry to hear about your accident, and hats off to you mate. It's not often you hear a young person (well .. any person) admit to inexperience. Hope you have a great life with your family. Don't ever wish that your outcome was different, you're obviously meant to be here.


----------



## Viridae (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry about the car and good luck with the court proceedings to come.


----------



## stokedapollo (Nov 3, 2007)

how is your g/f now
sorry to hear about the car 
and rev glad yuo feel comfortable to share with us 
i have the highest respect for you


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 3, 2007)

Donk, I hope the GF is OK. Bummer about the car but they can always be replaced  (the car I meant).


----------



## inthegrass (Nov 3, 2007)

is she still your girlfriend?. was she charged with drink drive?. bye bye insurance if she was.
glad that she is ok and nobody else was involved.
cheers


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 3, 2007)

lol its just a dint.............a big dint


----------



## mrboajangles (Nov 3, 2007)

get her charged with 'use of vehicle' (a lesser charge than unlawful use of a motor vehicle) then your insurance company will have to pay for it!! its a win win situation. teach her a lesson and you get your money back.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Aweee c;mon yellowtamirin... where is comedy if you can't laugh at someone elses expense... I'm fairly sure that donk isn't here trying to plead on everyone's sympathy.. Not that I know him or anything... but no one was hurt and there's a funny side... Well, i see it much earlier than the rest of the world.. call it hindsight!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Would you want a misses back tho GSXR who did that?


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 3, 2007)

Drunk drivers no sympathy what so ever how irresponsible and selfish your girlfriend is!! glad no one was hurt though


----------



## PhilK (Nov 3, 2007)

That'll buff right out, mate.

Musta been a hell of a fight! At least she is OK.


----------



## mungus (Nov 3, 2007)

Lucky it was an old model and she never killed herself or someone else.
So is she your EX GIRLFRIEND now !!!! surely....................


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Would you want a misses back tho GSXR who did that?


 
Depends.
Fights can start over some pretty stupid things (especially when drunk).
For all we know she may be willing to buy him another?(or is locked up  )
As the saying goes.God favours drunks and children (or something like that).
As i said the car is replacable. Her life (or someone elses isn't )


----------



## mungus (Nov 3, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Depends.
> Fights can start over some pretty stupid things (especially when drunk).
> For all we know she may be willing to buy him another?(or is locked up  )
> As the saying goes.God favours drunks and children (or something like that).
> As i said the car is replacable. Her life (or someone elses isn't )



She sounds pretty intelligent to me.........
I'd give her the boot - girls that drink to much never interested me.


----------



## jay76 (Nov 3, 2007)

good reason to sell it and get a HSV


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 3, 2007)

Donk, thank god no one else was hurt or worse, hope all sorts itself out in your favour.
To Rev Dan, most people on this site are faceless names, by this i mean anonymous people with stage names, for you to open up and share this with us is a positive step and i hope things continue to be positive for you, Much Respect.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

mungus said:


> girls that drink to much never interested me.



But they sure get interested in you haha!


----------



## whatsup (Nov 3, 2007)

dam,spew'n about the car.girlfriends are easy to replace


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 3, 2007)

that reminds me of what my sister did to mums car, she needed an ambulance trip and some plastic surgery to put her forehead back on, but has made a full recovery.
your girl friend is VERY lucky.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 3, 2007)

Pat,

Thats terrible mate - hope things work themselves out for you - if there is anything I can help with let me know. If nothing else I have a spare room (had two but one has a mate in it with his own girl troubles ) and a fridge full of beer if you need a break 

Simon


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow... bredli - that pole didn't even budge by the looks of things!!!

Glad ya sis is ok tho... Was she peed off at your mum like Donk's GF at him?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Pat,
> 
> Thats terrible mate - hope things work themselves out for you - if there is anything I can help with let me know. If nothing else I have a spare room (had two but one has a mate in it with his own girl troubles ) and a fridge full of beer if you need a break
> 
> Simon



Damn.. I don't got no troubles but I'm coming down for that beer!!! Hang on - is it 4X? I don't want that.... better get me some Boags... and I feel a whiskey night coming on to....


----------



## Hetty (Nov 3, 2007)

What Aslan said, without the beer and spare room


----------



## Mr feegle (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep no matter how clean you want the house she has to do it


----------



## coxy (Nov 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Wow... bredli - that pole didn't even budge by the looks of things!!!


Lucky too those polls arn't cheap, mate hit one once and judge fined him $20k to replace the poll


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 3, 2007)

nah slim, was just on the way to uni on a narrow country road at about 100km/h, an animal ran infront of the car and she swerved, put a wheel in the dirt and....well you see.

the pole did budge, she took out one of the power lines.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

coxy said:


> Lucky too those polls arn't cheap, mate hit one once and judge fined him $20k to replace the poll



WOT THA?

$20k????

Oh my... They make those poles that come out of the ground or snap off at the base so people are saved if they hit them... then there's a pay off for the high winds you can get here which can knock the poles down... but $20k.. I guess materials, labour and the power and/or phone outages all add up... but $20k!!!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

no good mate. at least your missus wasn't killed. best to sort that stuff out now before she goes storming off again!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> WOT THA?
> 
> $20k????
> 
> Oh my... They make those poles that come out of the ground or snap off at the base so people are saved if they hit them... then there's a pay off for the high winds you can get here which can knock the poles down... but $20k.. I guess materials, labour and the power and/or phone outages all add up... but $20k!!!


 
...I am sceptical about that figure - fully functioning traffic lights are only compensation of $5k - $10k...

...It is possible that it also included a monetary penalty as punishment - but again, $2k fines are nearly unheard of so I am struggling with $20k...although perhaps he merely got a magistrate with some pump...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 4, 2007)

I was a passenger in a car that hit a powerpole in SA. It took out power to 4 small towns (whilst the AFL grand final was on ) and they had to get the emergency crews to come out and fix it. One of the blokes told us that Energex could charge us upwards of $100,000 because of the destruction and disruption to their service - it was a very tense couple of weeks waiting to see what they would do, but they didn't pursue it.


----------



## Jozz (Nov 4, 2007)

I was charged $10k for a stoby pole is SA. I was a passenger in the car, and she was an L plater. Long story anyway....... I didn't have to pay anything in the end.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 4, 2007)

dont be skeptical. a mate of mine knocked down a stoby pole on north terrace in the city and copped a bill of $22,000.... of which he is still paying it off!

i still find it hard to beleive how people hit poles!!! they are like 30cms wide... then theres a gap of how many metres?! then another 30 cm pole.... how do they hit the small poles and miss the huge gaps?!!!! lol

ohh and donk, look at the up side... you can get rid of the auto now and get a manual!!!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 4, 2007)

MoreliaMatt. Most people do miss the 30cm poles, you just don't get them stories starting threads or being told. Even if they are told, not as much is talked about them and they are soon forgoten. I'm with SES and we were called out a few weekends ago to a car that hit a pole. The pole was standing nearly alone along side the road and beside an emtpy block. A meter or two either side and no one would have ever known about the drunk.

I rolled a HSV at the start of the year, VY Clubby R8, still paying it off now. Wasn't drunk, but since I was a P-Plater it made me a drink driver, although luckily enough that charge was dropped. No one was hurt and the car's repair bill was over 20K. I'm paying off 10k at the moment as the owner took half the responsibility.

Sorry to hear about the car and the missus Donk. Were police involved? Give us the updates mate.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 4, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Are the laws the same there as here ? meaning...if she took the car without your permision then its classed as theft......if you say you knew youll get prosecuted too!!


 
In Victoria at least, and I think the rest of Aus, to be charged with theift police have to show proofe of a number of things including the stolen item, the victim and the theif. But to make a theif they need to proove the person took the car unlawfully. They need to proove the theif took the item intending to deprive the owner of the item permenantly. And they need to proove the the theif new what they were doing was illegal. They can usually trick people into saying such things and making admissions while interveiwing. As for giving the car to an unlic person or drunk, the police will always tell you, 'we could have charged you with this' 'we could have charged you with that,' but i have never heard of someone actually getting charged with it. I think it's just them trying to scare you.

Correct me if I'm wrong, I learnt a fair bit about law while training with police a few years ago.


----------



## mines bigger (Nov 4, 2007)

but would you get charged with theft if you took the car for a joy ride?? just because you bring it back doesnt mean it wasnt stolen


----------



## Aslan (Nov 4, 2007)

M.Punja is 90% correct - however, you can definately be in strife for allowing an unlicenced person to drive your vehicle - action is rarely taken though...

*Mines Bigger* - It depends what other evidence can be gathered - however, as stated, one of the elements of the offence of 'Larceny' is 'intent to permanently deprive the owner'...if the evidence does not support this you would be charged with 'Unlawful use of conveyance' instead...consider it the same offence and penalty in the views of most courts...

...in regards to it being considered Stolen without the express permission of the owner - that is very difficult to prove. Put basically, if the person who takes it is generally allowed to use the vehicle as well, it is almost impossible to claim it was stolen as they have every reason to believe they had a legal right of claim to the use of the vehicle...


----------



## m.punja (Nov 4, 2007)

it get's pretty messy. I never worked as a copper, was training for a while but didn't get far. I think thats where they start making you say things they want you to say. I always wondered that too.

thats the stuff. Cheers Aslan.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 4, 2007)

m.punja said:


> In Victoria at least, and I think the rest of Aus, to be charged with theift police have to show proofe of a number of things including the stolen item, the victim and the theif. But to make a theif they need to proove the person took the car unlawfully. They need to proove the theif took the item intending to deprive the owner of the item permenantly. And they need to proove the the theif new what they were doing was illegal. They can usually trick people into saying such things and making admissions while interveiwing. As for giving the car to an unlic person or drunk, the police will always tell you, 'we could have charged you with this' 'we could have charged you with that,' but i have never heard of someone actually getting charged with it. I think it's just them trying to scare you.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, I learnt a fair bit about law while training with police a few years ago.


 
Sorry Punj, but you are wrong. Theft/Steal, per se in regards motor vehicles always has its own offence provisions seperate from regular 'theft/steal' type offences that are covered, in Qld & WA, their respective Criminal Codes. 

In Qld that offence is unlawful use of a motor vehicle and the main element of that offence that differentiates it from your regular theft/steal offence is 'intent to permanently deprive the owner...' is omitted. The reason being the nature of these motor vehicle related offences, more often than not their is no intent on the offender's part to permanently deprive the owner of the vehicle, think of joyriders etc... The main element for proving UUMV is that the offender did not have the permission of the owner to use the motor vehicle. 

In essence it is quite a simple offence to prove, as long as the owner is co-operative and supplies a statement saying that was the case.


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 4, 2007)

Not good mate. Lucky that she is ok.

You should buy a Hilux now.


Beef.


----------



## mrboajangles (Nov 4, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Sorry Punj, but you are wrong. Theft/Steal, per se in regards motor vehicles always has its own offence provisions seperate from regular 'theft/steal' type offences that are covered, in Qld & WA, their respective Criminal Codes.
> 
> In Qld that offence is unlawful use of a motor vehicle and the main element of that offence that differentiates it from your regular theft/steal offence is 'intent to permanently deprive the owner...' is omitted. The reason being the nature of these motor vehicle related offences, more often than not their is no intent on the offender's part to permanently deprive the owner of the vehicle, think of joyriders etc... The main element for proving UUMV is that the offender did not have the permission of the owner to use the motor vehicle.
> 
> In essence it is quite a simple offence to prove, as long as the owner is co-operative and supplies a statement saying that was the case.



as he said there is 'Unlawful use of a motor vehicle' which is an indictable offence, and the lesser charge is 'use of a vehicle' which is a simple offence (i think). permanently depriving is only one of the 6 fraudulent intents in relation to any stealing offence. If his girlfriend did get charged with drink driving(simple offence) they would usually charge also with 'use of vehicle' as its a simple offence also, so both could be heard in the magistates court. BUT the fact that she destoyed the vehicle is a circumstance of aggrevation which may take the charge up to the indictable offence. However if she is usally alowed to use your car without asking, she has a great defence to get off.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 4, 2007)

Geeze mate thats a massive prang. Glad to here the GF is OK.

If it was my wife, she'd try and blame it on a supermarket trolley.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, she must have been really movin'


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 4, 2007)

Trees are the worst things to hit, they never budge !
As for the speed, I reckon 50-60mph could cause that damage..any faster & I’m sure she wouldn’t be here anymore.....cars aren’t really designed to take side impacts very well.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 4, 2007)

You are insured right?

Prime example of one of the reasons why you shouldn't leave a fight unsorted. If you guys had settled it and relaxed she probably wouldn't have taken your car. Silly girl.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think insurance matters much if the driver was under the influence.


----------



## dragon-lover (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh no, how sad is that. I can remember viewing a pic of one of your pythons a while back and someone observed the front corner of your BMW with P plates on it, in the corner of the pic. You poor bugger !

Hubby says looks like the GF is on "promise" for the rest of her life to make up for this ... hehehe


----------



## Saz (Nov 4, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that Donk  

The unfortunate thing is that no insurance company covers drunk drivers (for obvious reasons) so you won't get a payout for it.

The only way to get your money for it would be to tell them that she took the car without permission which you mention in your post (making it theft). The insurance company would then pay you out and pursue her. However, if she regularly used the car she can cite implied consent (ie was always able to use the car prior and therefore assumed this time was no different).

I'm glad she wasn't badly hurt, and thank goodness she didn't involve anyone else.

She will probably have to pay for any damage caused to the pole too, and as previously mentioned, they aren't cheap.

Expensive lesson to learn


----------



## tan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear Donk, sounds like a sticky situation all round.
Maybe you'll have to hop on that pink toilet bike you posted a while back, lol.
Seriously now, hope things work out for you.
Tan


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 4, 2007)

thenothing said:


> I don't think insurance matters much if the driver was under the influence.


 
Yes, but it would be a different story if he made a complaint of Unlawful use, then it is irrelevant (insurance wise) is she went DUI.


----------



## krusty (Nov 4, 2007)

what can i say other than O my god...


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 4, 2007)

that totally sucks.
personally if someone did that to me they would be crossed off the christmas list for a very long time.
or spend a lot of money on sucking up.

: )


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 4, 2007)

Whisper2 said:


> that totally sucks.
> personally if someone did that to me they would be crossed off the christmas list for a very long time.
> or spend a lot of money on sucking up.
> 
> : )


LOLOLOL, You have wisdom beyond your years Whisper. :lol:


----------



## Chris89 (Nov 4, 2007)

That sucks big time - I'm not sure if insurance will cover it as she was drunk?

But if I were you, I'd kill her lol. I'd die if that ever happened to my car, thus the reason why I don't let anyone drive my car, so then if I have an accident it's my own fault lol. 

Hope things sort themself out.


----------



## Saz (Nov 4, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Yes, but it would be a different story if he made a complaint of Unlawful use, then it is irrelevant (insurance wise) is she went DUI.



Yes, but it is subject to his girlfriend being reported to the police by the owner of the car and charged with theft. Definitely sticky


----------



## Aslan (Nov 4, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Yes, but it would be a different story if he made a complaint of Unlawful use, then it is irrelevant (insurance wise) is she went DUI.


 
Except of course, that Donk is in NSW - and as such most of the offences you are talking about don't exist in the manner you are referring to, and the ones that do are only the same in name, ot content - if you see my previous post in this thread I have listed the legal situation in NSW...


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 4, 2007)

i told you that you should of given it to me donk


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 4, 2007)

Unfortuanatly this has been brewing for a couple of months now, she has found herself a new bunch of friends that are not good influences.
For two months its like she has been in self destruct mode, in a donward spiral which finished with this accident.

I couldnt give a rats about the car, im just at my wits end....3 months ago she had the world at her feet....now she has lost everything including me.

its just so painful to watch someone you love so much hurting themselves.

It compares to the way i felt when my brother batteled with his drug addiction.


it just sucks.


sorry for the sad rant but ya gotta vent somehow right?


----------



## Renagade (Nov 4, 2007)

it's people like that dude, that you are better off without. make her pay.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 4, 2007)

*Donk* - Vent away mate - as this points out, a good vent is a lot more productive than driving off in a rage...

...offer still stands mate, plenty of people on here who will come and get on the cans if you need a break 

...hope things work out for you mate....

Simon


----------



## scorps (Nov 4, 2007)

just take her through a car wash itll be fine


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 4, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> LOLOLOL, You have wisdom beyond your years Whisper. :lol:


:lol: That cracked me up. Good call. :lol:


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 5, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Except of course, that Donk is in NSW - and as such most of the offences you are talking about don't exist in the manner you are referring to, and the ones that do are only the same in name, ot content - if you see my previous post in this thread I have listed the legal situation in NSW...


 
You are correct Aslan, the legislation covering this type of offence differs from state to state. Being a Qldr, I can only speakof Qld, and I did make specific reference in my threads to Qld. NSW is quite different, in fact criminal law-wise Qld & WA, both having Criminal Codes are the only two states anywhere near being similar.


----------



## koubee (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn.................... that is a bad smash.
Hope your g/f is ok.....more importantly are you ok?
Vent away, someone always here to listen or read.


----------

